# Tenacity to kill weedy Paspalum grasses?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

A family member's lawn has a small patch being invaded by what I'm pretty sure is some sort of Pasture-type Paspalum species. It's got a seedhead similar to Crabgrass, but is much more deeply rooted and the blades look a bit different. I believe they have a saw-tooth feel at the edges.

Anyway, does Tenacity provide some control over this type of grass generally? It should be starting to store up carbs for next year now and thinking abut dormancy soon, so I would think it'd be a good time to spray it. Guessing it'd take a few apps.

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tenacity will temporarily bleach Paspalum, but it will not kill it. In Hawaii, Tenacity is used to kill Crabgrass and Goosegrass in golf turf consisting of Seashore Paspalum,


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Greendoc, what do you think about several apps of Tenacity at 4oz per acre plus Quinclorac? Is that worth trying?

This stuff looks nothing like Seashore Paspalum except for maybe the seedheads...it's a wild, thick bladed grass, but it's got to be a Paspalum. Definitely not Crabgrass. Too deeply rooted and it's forming an open sod. I will photograph it. Next time I go there.

But our temps are cooling. It won't be around long and will be dormant soon.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Paspalums are also Quinclorac tolerant. In a cool season lawn, I would be looking at applications of Acclaim Extra if you are not sure it is 100% TTTF. If you are sure, you can use Fusilade. Triclopyr is to be used with either of those products. Tenacity may be tank mixed to further compromise the Paspalum, but by no means will it kill it on its own.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Paspalums are also Quinclorac tolerant. In a cool season lawn, I would be looking at applications of Acclaim Extra if you are not sure it is 100% TTTF. If you are sure, you can use Fusilade. Triclopyr is to be used with either of those products. Tenacity may be tank mixed to further compromise the Paspalum, but by no means will it kill it on its own.


It's definitely a warm season grass. I remember posting a photo of something very similar a long time ago and someone said that one was Bull Paspalum. I was surprised because it looked nothing like Seashore Paspalum. But now I can see the resemblance, especially in the seed head.

I think I'm going to let this one go, then, since I don't have Acclaim Extra. I also don't have Fusilade. But the lawn has Tall and fine fescue in it, so wouldn't be tolerant to it anyway based on what you stated. Even Quinclorac and Tenacity can be iffy on fine fescue. But if they had a known success against Paspalum I would've tried it.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Paspalums are also Quinclorac tolerant. In a cool season lawn, I would be looking at applications of Acclaim Extra if you are not sure it is 100% TTTF. If you are sure, you can use Fusilade. Triclopyr is to be used with either of those products. Tenacity may be tank mixed to further compromise the Paspalum, but by no means will it kill it on its own.


Bringing this back. I saw the Paspalum on that lawn the other day while mowing. And it just so happens that I now see at least one readily available Fenoxaprop-p-ethyl product available in small quantity/ready to use form (Bioadvanced Extreme Crabgrass--I don't believe it was available when I posted this originally). If I were to buy that to mix with Tenacity and Triclopyr to spot spray, what sort of mix rates and repeat app schedule might I be looking at? And which Triclopyr--61% ester or the green bottle 8% amine stuff under Ortho brand? I know amine is safer in the heat, but will it do the trick? Also, NIS?

Bioadvanced product: https://www.bioadvanced.com/products/lawn-care/extreme-crabgrass-killer


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Greendoc,

I'd like to verify if possible...first photo is from Aug. 2020. Second photo, arguably better, is from Sept. 2019. Can you verify that this is indeed some type of Paspalum (mixed with cool season grasses, clover, etc.)? I tried my best to get the seedheads in the photos. Thanks!


----------



## mikeyd_tx (Aug 24, 2020)

Dallis grass according to the seed head pictured above.. tenacity really doesn't touch it.. I found in my Bermuda lawn, multiple Celsius apps were needed to suppress it enough but in the backyard where I don't mind if it dents the Bermuda for a couple weeks, MSMA at 1oz/gallon 7-10 days apart ate it's lunch and took it out


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

mikeyd_tx said:


> Dallis grass according to the seed head pictured above.. tenacity really doesn't touch it.. I found in my Bermuda lawn, multiple Celsius apps were needed to suppress it enough but in the backyard where I don't mind if it dents the Bermuda for a couple weeks, MSMA at 1oz/gallon 7-10 days apart ate it's lunch and took it out


Oh, interesting possibility.

We don't use Celsius in cool season lawns. I will take a harder look at your ID and see if Dallisgrass matches what I saw, and if it's known to be in our area or not.

Edit: I see Dallisgrass is indeed a Paspalum.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What is the difference between "Field Paspalums" and "Dallisgrass" in terms of appearance and chemical control? Trying to narrow down which this actually is, and what to use.

I have Tenacity, Quinclorac, Fenoxaprop, Triclopyr Ester, Triclopyr amine, Sulfentrazone, Non-ionic surfactant, and Methylated seed oil available. Need a mix that will be effective but not hurt cool season grass (I also have Certainty, but will smoke the fine fescue and tall fescue, so it's a no go).


----------

